# Holiday Bookings....



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

What are the holidays looking like so far?

Start of Sept. is typically when parties are booked....

Are budgets still low?


----------



## chefbee (Aug 11, 2010)

Most of our regular clients have locked in dates. The social stuff ususally does not start in Florida until the begining of the year. We might catch a few cocktail receptions before the hoildays. Corporate holiday things seem to be a bit slow to start.


----------

